# Slab wood never again!



## laynes69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Called about some bundles of Slabwood on craigslist. The seller claimed once CSS it would come out to 3/4 of a cord per bundle. The bundles were 40.00 a piece and he charged 40.00 for delivery, which came out to 120.00. Well the bundles so far seem alot less than 3/4 of a cord and what a pain in the ass! I have never dealt with Slabwood and figured 1.5 cords for the shoulder seasons would be nice. I get seasoned red oak from my bil for 125 a cord and I just have to stack it. So no more Slabwood. There's alot of dead trees on our property and I have the tractor and saws and I recenty bought a Military trailer but just don't have the time to get out there. Had to vent some. Most of the slabs seem to dry quickly so I guess it's better than burning my prime wood for the shoulder seasons. Even then, unless the Slabwood is free or close, no more.


----------



## Danno77 (Jul 16, 2011)

How much do you think you got when it's all said and done?


----------



## smokinj (Jul 16, 2011)

Save that slab wood for Jan. You want to talk about a HOT FIRE!  :cheese: And the coldest of days.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 16, 2011)

WTF is "slab wood"?


----------



## smokinj (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> WTF is "slab wood"?



Miling ends and crap that didnt make the grade.


----------



## laynes69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm figuring at least a face cord short, but it hard to tell because I'm trying to keep it at 18" length. The larger stuff I'm splitting pretty small so it drys fast. Theres some beech, oak, cherry and maple so it's good wood there. He said next time I could get 2 bundles delivered for 100.00 but for 25 dollars more I don't have to cut or split it and I get cordwood instead. I just need to make time I guess.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 16, 2011)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> I'm figuring at least a face cord short, but it hard to tell because I'm trying to keep it at 18" length. The larger stuff I'm splitting pretty small so it drys fast. Theres some beech, oak, cherry and maple so it's good wood there. He said next time I could get 2 bundles delivered for 100.00 but for 25 dollars more I don't have to cut or split it and I get cordwood instead. I just need to make time I guess.



Lee let me on the that little tidbit last Jan. Under 10 degrees out and winds blowing 25+ Its a Hot Hot Blaze Just mix it in as need be but its about like NOS on a car.  ;-)


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 16, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here in God's country we call those mill ends and rejects


----------



## smokinj (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Mill ends would be more of the longer frist and last run on a log, but that doesnt mean you will not get ends in there....Usally 8 foot and up that needs to be broken down.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Slabwood is not for everyone for sure and I don't like to see people using only slabwood for their stoves. Mixing it with other wood is better. Cutting it up can be a bit tedious but not really all that bad. But in the end, you get so much more for your dollars by buying regular sized firewood. 

I recall a few years ago a neighbor had some shoulder surgery and he had some slabwood he wanted cut up. It was just in a pile and I tackled it with the chain saw and it really did not take long at all to cut up about a cord of it. Mostly I just cut it as it laid and then threw it in a pile. I do remember he got a bit mad because he expected his son to help me. lol  Yes, I've too burned some slabs but not a lot.


----------



## mainstation (Jul 16, 2011)

I used to buy hardwood slabs by the pick up truck load for $20 cash.  Local mill buzzed it up with a gang saw and then it run on a conveyor belt into a 10 tonne truck.  It is great for shoulder season, but a total pain in the ass to pile.
Like others have said, great to mix in with body wood.


----------



## karl (Jul 17, 2011)

You need to find out what mill he is buying from and go straight to them  I burn almost exclusively slab wood.  I get a dump truck load cut to length delivered for $110.00.  It stacks out to about 2 cords, and the stuff packs really tight, so there's really more than two cords there.  About 1/4 of each load is cut a bit long for me.  It dries crazy fast too.  Three months and it's ready to burn.

As for cutting it.  Forget the chainsaw.  I use a miter saw.  I put a little guide on it let me cut the perfect length easily.

If you pack it in the stove tightly, it acts like bigger pieces.  I get 8-10 hour burns on it in the Summit.  Pack it loosely and it will heat up a stove in a hurry.


----------



## loon (Jul 17, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> WTF is "slab wood"?



 ;-) 








does work great for some deer camp stoves..plus what the guys are saying in the thread..

loon


----------



## laynes69 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll be lucky if I get a cord out of the two bundles. He claimed .75 cord per bundle. Wife doesn't want me to call and complain. Alot of air gaps in the bundles. I'm getting 3 cords of seasoned hardwoods delivered for 375 from my bil soon. It's been cut split and stacked since November last year and was cut standing dead. Between what I have and everything else will put me at 7 cords which will be more than enough firewood. I'll concentrate on getting logs pulled from the woods and hopefully get ahead. With additional attic insulation and airsealing we should see a decent reduction in firewood. Didn't have enough cold weather last year to see the potential of the energy upgrades for winter.


----------



## yooperdave (Jul 18, 2011)

its hard to understand how you can have a lot of air gaps in a bundle of slabs????
at any rate, slabs are definitely "gopher wood"...throw some in the stove and gopher some more.
i bought some earlier this summer for that finicky ol' nc-13 this fall. after cutting some of it up, i bundled it up to sell for campfire wood. i'm not charging much per bundle, and it is helping out with the little bit of cash flow. just enough to make it interesting. the cost per bundle is $25-if it had been $40, as you are paying, it would still be in the mills yard...


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jul 18, 2011)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> I'll be lucky if I get a cord out of the two bundles. He claimed .75 cord per bundle. Wife doesn't want me to call and complain. Alot of air gaps in the bundles. I'm getting 3 cords of seasoned hardwoods delivered for 375 from my bil soon. It's been cut split and stacked since November last year and was cut standing dead. Between what I have and everything else will put me at 7 cords which will be more than enough firewood. I'll concentrate on getting logs pulled from the woods and hopefully get ahead. With additional attic insulation and airsealing we should see a decent reduction in firewood. Didn't have enough cold weather last year to see the potential of the energy upgrades for winter.


Don't know what to tell ya'. Bundles of Pine slab wood- 4'diam x 8' long run $5.00 here. Great to get things started, that's about it. Even so, I love it.


----------



## North of 60 (Jul 18, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> WTF is "slab wood"?



Works good for me @ $60.


----------



## maxed_out (Jul 18, 2011)

laynes69, this was cl but would you be able to get back to the seller and see what they can do?  you never know.

Also, nice little video on the hotblast.  love them secondaries.


----------



## mayhem (Jul 18, 2011)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> The seller claimed once CSS it would come out to 3/4 of a cord per bundle. The bundles were 40.00 a piece and he charged 40.00 for delivery, which came out to 120.00.



Thats a crazy high price for slabwood.  Local sawmill sells it for $10 a truckload, you load.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 18, 2011)

I get it delivered for $50 a bundle pine, $100 hardwood (that's total cost with delivery), and they come out closer to a cord each for me.  I like it with the bark for firing the kiln (more ash is better).  Processing is easier for me cutting 40" lengths as they lay.  I go through 2 bundles every firing, so it's convenient as hell.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't know if I would ever break down and pay for slab wood since I can usually find some free slab wood around here . . . and I certainly wouldn't pay over $100 for a cord of the stuff. That said, I don't mind it and usually get at least some slabwood as it is perfect for making kindling and wonderful for the shoulder season fires.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 18, 2011)

Amish mill Right next door doesn't sell many bundles. They have a secondary blade and cut it to "Firewood length". Pile is Huge, about 50' x 50'. . About $20-$25 a truckload, depends on if its one of the kids, or the "ol' man" that sells it to me. . I used to buy it for my fireplace and for parties in the fire-pit out back. I have not bought a truckload personally. But I go over there, so my Father can get the same deal. (He buys for $20 a load, and sells it for $10 a wheel barrow load/lives by a campground). I believe they charge everyone else about $35-$45 for a "Heaping" load.

What Mill are you buying from laynes69?? If it was delivered, I am guessing it was not a local Amish Mill. Pretty sure I could "Hook" a guy up with my neighbor. You couldn't live but 15 min South of here.


----------



## laynes69 (Jul 19, 2011)

It came from wayne county. I figured it sounded like a decent deal until I realized how much wood was here. Theres alot of amish around here, some that have delivered wood, or would let me pull their trailer with my tractor. I don't have a truck and that kills me. I depend on my tractor to get me wood. But right now with a wife in school full time, and 2 boys 7 and 10 and a 10 month old girl, its hard to find time. I'm surrounded by many acres of woods that I can cut from. I'll have enough for winter and maybe more, but I need to get at least some logs up here so I can process in the winter. I need to clean up our woods, and theres quite a few dead or dying trees. Where are you located? I'm about 7 miles east of Ashland.


----------

